

Why OSNews is no Longer OSNews - david_adams
http://www.osnews.com/story/23301/Why_OSNews_Is_No_Longer_OSNews
Interesting article about how the desktop OS market has settled itself out over the past decade, and the interesting things are now all happening in the mobile space.
======
protomyth
When your brand no longer represents what you are doing then maybe you should
change the brand. Luckily, http redirects exist.

------
carmen
more OS going into end-users hands than ever before, what is he smoking?

Android, iPhoneOS, Maemo/Meego, Ubuntu, WebOS

itd be nice to have a single source for important developments in each of the
above. i might even cal the site OSNews. are they relinquishing the domain?

